# Rickenbacker clones??



## Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone know of any Rickenbacker knock-offs out in the marketplace?? I know Gaskell Guitars (headquartered in Sydney, Australia) makes a 6-string early 60's Ricky knock-off ... thought I saw somewhere though, an outfit in Texas marketing replicas of the Rickenbacker 12-string?? Can't seem to track it down though?
Anyone hear tell of these?


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Doubt there are any companies making them right now, except custom one offs by luithiers for trusted clients.

Any company making them now would be sued by Rickenbacker. Most of the ones I know about are 80's "lawsuit" copies by Ibanez, and other Japanese copies. They don't even let 'em stay up on Ebay if they notice them (Ricenbacker that is)


----------



## dhutchings (Feb 16, 2007)

Something like this?

http://www.jsdguitarshack.com/dillion_guitars/drg-40/dillion_rockinbetter.html


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

Pretty cool! Thanks! I'll pass that along to my boss ... he's a fellow lefty and is specifically looking for a 6-string Ricky clone.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

This might help if it's what you're looking for;

http://www.capsulemusic.com/retail/detail.asp?ID=4305

http://www.capsulemusic.com/retail/detail.asp?ID=4364


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Apparently, Rickenbacker has been pretty thorough in pursuing companies that have made knockoffs over the years. Turser made some for a bit, but Rickenbacker told them to knock it off with the knockoffs. I had to arrange for a buddy who lives in Austin to buy a Turser knockoff here in Ottawa. When someone in Austin has to come to Canada to find a clone, you KNOW they are rare.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Savage said:


> Anyone know of any Rickenbacker knock-offs out in the marketplace?? I know Gaskell Guitars (headquartered in Sydney, Australia) makes a 6-string early 60's Ricky knock-off ... thought I saw somewhere though, an outfit in Texas marketing replicas of the Rickenbacker 12-string?? Can't seem to track it down though?
> Anyone hear tell of these?


doesn't Rickenbacker have their own budget line?


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

puckhead said:


> doesn't Rickenbacker have their own budget line?


Absolutly not. There is a long waiting list, and Ric does not allow any copy they come across, new or old.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't think these qualify as clones, but it depends what you are after exactly, but Godin's Richmond Guitars sort of have that Rickenbacker style to me.
http://www.richmondguitarscanada.com/news.html


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

megadan said:


> Absolutly not. There is a long waiting list, and Ric does not allow any copy they come across, new or old.


silly me. don't know why, but I was thinking of Danelectricos.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

These guys "make" them, but they don't offer a 12 string.

http://www.wholesalesupplier.cn/product.asp?id=4486


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmmm?? Not a bad price for those "Richenbackers" ... too bad they don't come in lefty ...


----------

